# Efficient on-stage VST use suggestions please!



## Romsty (Apr 5, 2022)

Hi Everyone

I wanted to ask those of you who use vsts on stage how to prepare your VSTs for playing a set while maintaining one to two VST’s open at a time max! I have an older laptop which can handle two or three.

What do you use to prepare a live set so you can quickly jump from VST to VST through songs without having to keep them all open at the same time? Ideally I’d like to be able to pre-organize them for a set and launch them directly from the MIDI controller if possible.

I currently use Ableton with the full Arturia collection and an 88 mk2 for MIDI. However I’ve only used VSTs for use in recording tracks.
Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## cedricm (Apr 5, 2022)

Hopefully someone with stage experience will chime in.
I would think VSTs on a old computer is a recipe for disaster. At the very least you should train at home for the full length of your typical live set.

This video could be of interest to you:


----------



## Romsty (Apr 5, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Hopefully someone with stage experience will chime in.
> I would think VSTs on a old computer is a recipe for disaster. At the very least you should train at home for the full length of your typical live set.
> 
> This video could be of interest to you:



Thanks for the link! I have a 2018 Lenovo 16gb ram i7-7500 @2.7/2.9ghz. So I’m hoping to setup my live set as efficiently as possible. So far one or two VSTs are fine but I will definitely need to practice too 😉👍


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 5, 2022)

I’d see if I could use Arturia’s Analog Lab, make performances in there? Maybe use something like PluginGuru’s Unify as well, if there’s a need to use more than one synth in splits, layers and build performance patches in there?

And have a ‘hot spare system’ ready (maybe you can borrow someone’s laptop and temporarily install some backup system on it?) at hand for when you experience a major crash on stage


----------



## Pier (Apr 5, 2022)

An i7-7500 should give you more than 2-3 plugins though 

Another option you could check is Freestyle. It can run standalone and since it's not a full blown DAW I imagine it will be more efficient.






New Sonic Arts | Freestyle - VST Host For Stage & Studio


New Sonic Arts - Innovative Audio Software




www.newsonicarts.com


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 5, 2022)

In addition to Freestyle and Unify (already mentioned), I would investigate the following:









VIP Software


Control and command nearly any VST plugin or effect using VIP 3.0




www.akaipro.com







Cantabile - Software for Performing Musicians








Gig Performer | Cross platform VST/VST3/AU Audio Plugin Host


Gig Performer is a cross-platform (Mac/Windows) audio plugin host for both live performance and session musicians (keyboard players, guitarists, singers, drummers, FOH engineers) looking for an intuitive fast and flexible VST/VST3/AU plugin hosting environment for their software synths and effects.




gigperformer.com





Cantabile has a free version. I forget what it's limitations are, but it would probably get you started and help you figure out what features you need and thereby help you evaluate the other choices.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 5, 2022)

Gig Performer hands down best for live performance. And it's on sale right now and there is a 14 day demo to see if it works for you. Highly recommended.








Deskew Gig Performer® 4 UNLOCKED


A bulletproof platform for performing live with ANY of your favorite VST and AU instruments and effects, not limited to PA products.




www.plugin-alliance.com


----------



## elucid (Apr 5, 2022)

Another vote for Gig Performer. It’s awesomely capable and the developers are very active and attentive to users in their forum.






Gig Performer | Cross platform VST/VST3/AU Audio Plugin Host


Gig Performer is a cross-platform (Mac/Windows) audio plugin host for both live performance and session musicians (keyboard players, guitarists, singers, drummers, FOH engineers) looking for an intuitive fast and flexible VST/VST3/AU plugin hosting environment for their software synths and effects.




gigperformer.com


----------



## CGR (Apr 6, 2022)

Depends on how complex your requirements are. Mainstage is highly regarded on Mac, but a simple Windows option would be running a Multi in the free UVI Workstation.

Many UVI based libraries are very efficient with disk & ram requirements, and there's a good range of built in EQ, compression, reverb & delay settings to tweak and optimize to the P.A & venue.

I've run this on a few live gigs from a Mac laptop and it worked really well, allowing splits & layers etc. where needed. For a more straight forward setup, I'll just use my Yamaha CP4 stage with its built in sounds which is excellent for live use.


----------



## Hermon (Apr 15, 2022)

Gig Performer is an excellent live software, but above all very stable, which is essential for playing live.

I use it (among others) with a 2012 Lenovo PC 8GB RAM i5-3320M and I can load about 15 plugins playing simultaneously without any cpu load problem and glitches at 44,1kHz/128 samples.

But to get this result, my computer is dedicated only to music and optimized thanks to this 92pages guide whose recommendations I carefully followed:

The Ultimate Guide to Optimize your Windows PC for the Stage


----------



## manw (Apr 16, 2022)

Hermon said:


> Gig Performer is an excellent live software, but above all very stable, which is essential for playing live.
> 
> I use it (among others) with a 2012 Lenovo PC 8GB RAM i5-3320M and I can load about 15 plugins playing simultaneously without any cpu load problem and glitches at 44,1kHz/128 samples.
> 
> ...


I completely agree about Gig Performer. 
Brilliant piece of software! You can configure setlists and then only make it pre-load the current/previous/next song. That way you can seamlessly transition from one to another, while keeping a small footprint. For instance, when you're playing song 3, it keeps #2 loaded just in case you want to come back to it and #4 as the next one. Once you switch to song #4, it unloads #2 and prel-ads #5, while keeping #3. And all this is also flexible, as you can make playlists inside the setlist.


----------

